# Greetings and salutations



## KSigMason (Dec 30, 2011)

Well, I've been a member of this forum for some months, but I guess its time to quit observing and actually contribute.

I've been a Master Mason for over 5+ years, being raised in a Lodge of the great state of Idaho.

In the Fall of 2008, I joined the York Rite, but was not very involved until the following year.

In 2009, I was sitting as Worshipful Master of my Lodge (the youngest in our Lodge's history at 24-years, 3-months).

In 2010, I sat as Excellent High Priest of my Chapter, Principle Conductor of the Work for my Council, and Senior Warden for my Commandery.  I was also invited and joined the York Rite College here in Idaho.  This last year I stayed in both of my chairs in the Council and Commandery as I deployed to Iraq.  Now that I'm home I'm back into it all.

For 2012, I am Worshipful Master of the Idaho Lodge of Research #1965, King for the Royal Arch, Illustrious Master for the Council, and Generalissimo for the Commandery.

I am also a member of The Masonic Society and lifetime member of the Ohio Asylum of Research.

I'm big into researching early Masonic Templary and I do blog about it.  

Well, anyways...hi.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Dec 31, 2011)

Welcome to the Community!


----------

